# linking tower hobbies TX and RX?



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I linked one receiver just fine. but a couple more and can't get them to link. I'm stumped ? any ideas?
thanks
I can e-mail you a photo if need be.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty.
If the system is 2.4 GHz, are all the RX's the same brand as the TX?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

There's more to binding than holding down the button Marty. Step 1, TX in OFF mode. Step 2...power up RX...see flashing light. Step 3...move the TX at least 5' away from RX, depress sync button, and THEN turn on the TX. Step 4...wait for RX light to go steady or out to tell you it's bound. 

You MUST start with the transmitter (TX) off. That's important. The stuff about moving the TX away from the Receiver (RX) is because if it's too close, the transmitter may swamp the RX with too much energy.

One more thing...if you still have problems, turn off all other 2.4G things....like cell phones, WIFI routers, cordless phones. All those things interfere with your RC stuff because they're using the same frequency band. Remember...those Tower systems were designed for RC cars and airplanes where you are NOT around a lot of other signals.

Hope this works for you.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Reilley said:


> There's more to binding than holding down the button Marty. Step 1, TX in OFF mode. Step 2...power up RX...see flashing light. Step 3...move the TX at least 5' away from RX, depress sync button, and THEN turn on the TX. Step 4...wait for RX light to go steady or out to tell you it's bound.
> 
> You MUST start with the transmitter (TX) off. That's important. The stuff about moving the TX away from the Receiver (RX) is because if it's too close, the transmitter may swamp the RX with too much energy.
> 
> ...


 
Well mostly , I have raced rc trucks at indoor steel pole barns with 20 or 30 Spektrun Radios in use , no problems . And flying compitions and meets sometimes have many many planes in the air at the same time . 2.4 ghz works well

Good luck Marty , like Mike said , transmitter distance from the receiver is important also , when linking .


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis Paulson said:


> ....with 20 or 30 Spektrun Radios in use , no problems...


Exactly....that's why I use Spektrum radios too. I don't think Marty has a Spectrum...so the process has to be followed to the letter....often. Sometimes, it don't.


----------

